# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Late 19th Century Mountain Brushes (AI and PS)

## KMAlexander

Hey folks!

One of my current projects takes place around 1890. For its map, I wanted to capture an authentic feel from that era. While researching, I discovered a specific style cartographer from that era used when representing mountains. It was something I hadn't seen before. The best way I can describe it is an early topographical style. You can see it here:



So I took some time and eventually made some brushes that I think does a good job mimicking the style. Here's a sample:



I ended up scrapping the mountains on my map in favor of legibility (eReaders don't play well with graphics), but I figured it'd be a shame for these brush not to see the light of day. So, I'm giving them away. Perhaps someone else can put them to good use.

*You can download the brushes over on my blog*


The link above has more detail on both my research and my process. At the end, there's a link to download a .zip file of the brushes. Feel free to share and modify. I hope someone finds them useful.

Happy to answer any questions.  :Smile:

----------


## RazielKilsenhoek

That's quite nice! I don't think I've seen a brush set for this style before, thanks for putting in the effort and sharing it with us!

----------


## KMAlexander

Thank you very much, and you're quite welcome.  :Smile: 

I have some ideas for a scatter brush that inserts random lines along a path making the mountains even more random. Still trying to figure that out. I think it'd improve the uniqueness of each slope.

----------


## vWMaps

Hi KM, many thanks for sharing the brushes -- very generous of you. I'll let you know when I've given them a whirl. I did something similar for a novel a few years ago: http://www.vwmaps.com/2010/09/23/come-inside/

MvW
PS: the technique is called hachuring, but I call them fuzzy caterpillars

----------


## KMAlexander

> the technique is called hachuring, but I call them fuzzy caterpillars


Ohhhh! I had no idea! (I spent a lot of time researching.)

I'm going to update my initial post and credit you for letting me know. Thanks!

----------


## Misjay Maps

These look fantastic.. I have always loved this mountain style on old maps... but it take patience. 
I've been trying to make convincing looking Photoshop brushes too, messing with all the brush tool settings for size and angle jitter and roundness ... Looks like Illustrator makes it work better. Don't have it, so will keep trying to make PS work somehow. I was thinking maybe 3 or 4 different brushes, with wide spacing, and stroke them all over the same path... might make it a bit more random looking. or a bot too random looking. ... who knows!

----------


## Kellerica

Hehe, I do believe 'caterpillar mountains' is the official term in the Guild's vernacular...  :Very Happy:  Right up there with 'sea squigglies' among my favorite mapping terms.

On a more serious note, yet another great resource. Kudos, my man  :Smile:

----------


## KMAlexander

Thanks, Kell.  :Smile: 




> I was thinking maybe 3 or 4 different brushes, with wide spacing, and stroke them all over the same path... might make it a bit more random looking.


Let me know how the experiment goes! Photoshop can easily do a repeated object on a path, but getting the line variance was where I ran into problems. Layered brushes is an interesting solution.

----------


## Narwen

Love you brush set! I've used it for my quick personal project here. In any other style mountains was too heavy. Caterpillar mountains works best. And with your set I spent just few minute to base shape. Thanks!

----------


## KMAlexander

Looks great, Narwen. Nice work!
Glad you are liking the brush set.

----------

